# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Страдает левая половина тела.

## Евгений А

Здравствуйте!

У меня всю жизнь страдает левая половина тела: левую ногу жёг, протыкал гвоздями неоднократно и не только, экзема на левой ноге, сотрясение мозга трижды с левой стороны, и в связи с этим повышенное внутричерепное давление с приступами на левой стороне, и много-много всего прочего, всякие мелочи-неприятности. Может быть мне свыше этим хотят что то сказать? Что именно, я не понимаю... По крайней мере, я не не нашел конкретного ответа в Ведах. А у моей жены всю жизнь страдает правая половина тела, может и это что то означает? Подскажите пожалуйста хотя бы где искать ответы. Заранее всем СПАСИБО!

----------


## SlavaSG

может не в тему но скажу если страдает левая то проблемы скорей всего связаны с поступками по отношению к женскому полу а правая к мужскому. это не только к личностям но и проявлением качеств мужских или женских с окружающими.

----------


## Екатерина Томилина

если я не ошибаюсь от вашего пола это тоже зависит. т.е. если у женщины страдает правая половина - то эта карма связана с мужчинами. левая - с женщинами. у мужчин наоборот правая связана с противоположным полом, т.е. с женщинами, а левая с мужчинами. это если я правильно поняла однажды услышанную лекцию.

----------


## Евгений А

> если я не ошибаюсь от вашего пола это тоже зависит. т.е. если у женщины страдает правая половина - то эта карма связана с мужчинами. левая - с женщинами. у мужчин наоборот правая связана с противоположным полом, т.е. с женщинами, а левая с мужчинами. это если я правильно поняла однажды услышанную лекцию.


Спасибо за ответы! Хочу уточнить: мне надо правильно обращаться с противоположным полом, или стоит избегать общения с женщинами? И для чего нас по карме то вместе "свели"?

----------


## SlavaSG

> Спасибо за ответы! Хочу уточнить: мне надо правильно обращаться с противоположным полом, или стоит избегать общения с женщинами? И для чего нас по карме то вместе "свели"?


К примеру есть планеты мужские и женские но это не значит что мужские действуют только на мужской пол а женские только на женский. есть качества природа которых женская или мужская но они есть и в женском теле и в мужском. Если у вас проблемы с левой стороной значит вы имеете проблемы с качествами, природа которых женская. Ваши страдания могут быть связаны с прошлой деятельность а проблемы вы чувствуете в этой жизни. Ведическая астрология хорошо рассказывает о качествах планет. Изучите качества планет и вы может сможете разобраться в чём причина. Торсунов хорошо рассказывает о качествах планет, Нарушевич.

----------


## Екатерина Томилина

Я думаю что не избегать а наоборот служить.
не обязательно всем подряд, может быть маме, дочери, жене. и карма эта может быть от неправильных отношений с близкими в прошлом. для чего свели я не знаю, Кришна знает) я так понимаю если карма есть, то придется отрабатывать рано или поздно.

----------


## Евгений А

Спасибо вам за помощь!!!

----------


## Всеволод

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> У меня всю жизнь страдает левая половина тела: левую ногу жёг, протыкал гвоздями неоднократно и не только, экзема на левой ноге, сотрясение мозга трижды с левой стороны, и в связи с этим повышенное внутричерепное давление с приступами на левой стороне, и много-много всего прочего, всякие мелочи-неприятности. Может быть мне свыше этим хотят что то сказать? Что именно, я не понимаю... По крайней мере, я не не нашел конкретного ответа в Ведах. А у моей жены всю жизнь страдает правая половина тела, может и это что то означает? Подскажите пожалуйста хотя бы где искать ответы. Заранее всем СПАСИБО!


Жена видимо вас зеркалит.
Левая половина страдает так, может дает о себе знать? Ведь каждый из нас как мужчина так и женщина.  На левой части расположены все чувства, а на правой - эмоции. 
Вообще основная проблема страдания левой стороны - это ее подавление правой стороной. Видимо вы не допускаете женской свободы. Поэтому все это и лезет.

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

> Здравствуйте! У меня всю жизнь страдает левая половина тела... А у моей жены всю жизнь страдает правая половина тела, может и это что то означает? Подскажите пожалуйста хотя бы где искать ответы.


Евгений, Ваш изначальный подход слишком узкий, смотрите шире...

----------

